# Red 300ZX, Nissan Sagea Badge.



## polarized (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone know the owner of a Metallic Red Nissan 300ZX, Mass Plates. Saw it in Boston yesterday and i wasnt quite sure what it was. I had never seen a Convertible 300zx let alone a red convertible top on a red car. It had red rims with a chrome lip kinda deep dish and nissan sagea badges with some sort of body kit nothing to fancy. but it was hella nice, I got some pix ill post later.


----------



## polarized (Oct 31, 2011)

The pix...


----------

